#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Banco De Baterias 600Amper X Nobreak recarga

## leandrocarlesso

Bom dia pessoal,

Seguinte cenário um banco de baterias com 6 baterias de 105ah, e um nobreak de 2200VA, até então tudo certo. Só que ao ficar muitas horas sem energia as baterias baixam sua carga o problema está na hora do nobreak carregar todas essas baterias.

Pensei em colocar uma fonte de 24v 20a, externa ligada em paralelo ao nobreak será que o nobreak sofre algum dano com uma fonte externa injetada nas baterias?

Att leandro

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Aqui dois supermercados queriam ampliar a capacidade de 6 no-breaks para 10, todas com 1800VA, e baterias em 24 volts; os 6 já estavam comprometidos.
Como praticamente teria de trocar os no-breaks, recomendei para comprarem dois geradores; um de 5 KVA para servidor, iluminação parcial e 1/3 dos caixas e outro trifásico 20 KVA para câmara fria e freezer; logicamente precisariam de contratar um engenheiro para mudança no projeto elétrico. Por que 2? Normalmente os geradores mais potentes precisam de pré-aquecimento na câmara e pode levar mais tempo para a partida, faltando luz ou não semanalmente eles entram em operação por pelo menos 15 minutos, podendo exigir certos cuidados. Concessionárias podem exigir registro, inclusive prefeituras o mesmo acontece com painéis solares.

Um dos provedores usa um gerador de 2 KVA, em uma das torres e atualmente outros já fizeram o mesmo, alguns com partida manual mesmo e acredito que é a única que tem crescido aqui junto com operadoras de celulares( plano de dados) e queda acentuda no serviço de voz.
Os no-breaks são projetados para 15 minutos até 2 horas, o meu é apenas 12 minutos mas normalmente é 1/3 do tempo, dada a vida útil da bateria e em décadas pouca coisa evoluiu, exceto as de celulares mas ainda ocupam um bom espaço físico depois da tela.

----------


## flaviojgd

bom dia..
vocês poderiam me da uma ajuda de como monta um banco de bateria para o meu provedor?

----------


## rubem

Amper*E*, tem um E no final.

Se o sistema é 24V, então você não tem 600 amper*E*s em baterias, tem 3x 105 = 315Ah em baterias. 24V 315Ah.

A carga ideal seria iniciar com uns 30A, e fazer a flutuação lá pelos 0,5A, mas carregador FLUTUADOR tão grande é raro, então vai ter que se contentar com esse de 20A "apenas". Mas confere se é carregador FLUTUADOR, porque se for carregador pra carga cíclica, que carrega até 14,4V, TEM QUE desligar manualmente ele assim que a carga é concluída.

Mas sim, seria bom isolar o no break das baterias, com diodo. Digamos assim (Mas com carregador AC comum ao invés do controlador solar): https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...6&d=1426171395

Também poderia fazer uma adaptação com rele, pra desligar fisicamente o contato entre baterias externas e o no break. Assim: https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...3&d=1450433182 Só teria que ver a corrente saindo das baterias (Se baseie no consumo em AC na saída do no break, meça com alicate amperímetro, ou um kill-a-watt. Ou mesmo coloque um multímetro com amperímetro DC entre as baterias e o no break) pra definir qual relé precisará, porque os automotivos maiores são pra 25-40A, acima disso já terá que colocar 2 em paralelo.

Em ambos os casos tem que manter as 2 baterias de 5 ou 7Ah originais dentro do no break, porque a maioria deles faz a checagem da presença de baterias ao ligar, e não liga se não encontrar baterias plugadas.

NENHUM circuito chaveado funciona direito seja em paralelo ou em série, se quiser correr o risco vai lá, coloca carregador paralelo ao no break, mas hora que o mosfet do no break queimar não venha reclamar que os produtos nacionais são mal feitos! Esse no break tem corrente de carga MUITO baixa (Nem sei qual é, mas a maioria dos nobreaks AC tem corrente de carga de 0,5A, alguns de 4,5A, ou seja, servem pra baterias de 5Ah geralmente, e raramente não conta de mais de 45Ah em baterias externas (24V 45Ah, nada de somar a capacidade de corrente das baterias, isso é pra sistema 12V com elas em paralelo. Eletrônica básica aula 1, quem se embanana com isso ainda vai sofrer e gastar MUITO até ter um sistema confiável de fato).




> bom dia..
> vocês poderiam me da uma ajuda de como monta um banco de bateria para o meu provedor?


Que consumo tem? Se não sabe o consumo real, descreva os equipamentos. Quem tensão precisa? Se não sabe a tensão que eles operam, descreva que equipamentos tem. Banco de baterias é bem simples na verdade, problema é que muita gente insiste em AC, sendo que NENHUM equipamento de TI (Fora impressoras laser) opera com AC, tudo opera com DC, especialmente em telecom! Usa DC direto das baterias e gastará menos, tanto no custo inicial como na manutenção.

----------


## flaviojgd

rubem , boa noite e obrigado pela sua atenção..
bom temos esses itens la

CCR1036-12G-4S consumo máximo de energia 60W tenho 4 unidade dessas

CCR1009 consumo máximo de energia 34W tenho 3 unidade dessas 

Switch 2842mr intelbras consumo máximo de energia 11,9 W 3 unidade

Servidor DELL PowerEdge T130 tenho um desse mais ainda não encontrei informações do consumo dele

----------

